# Newbish Snowboarder from NY



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have been ski'ing for most of my life and decided to give snowboarding a try. I went a few times, but was never able to progress very far. I was able to sideslip on my toe to heel side, but was never able to carve correctly. On my 5th time up, someone hit me from behind and I sprained my ankle. That same day, I vowed to never snowboard again and I sold my board bindings and boots (All Flow stuff). I then bought some skiboards which were fun, but not quite as fun as snowboards. After going up a few times with my snowboarding friends, I started to miss the sport, so here I am again. This time, I bought a GNU Rider's Choice Board, Ride Beta Bindings, and Salomon Dialogue Boots. I hope that the carving portion of riding clicks this time and that I don't quit again


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Do it right*

Take a lesson from a certified AASI instructor. You'll be so much happier.


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

bryantp said:


> Take a lesson from a certified AASI instructor. You'll be so much happier.


Question about that. Since I can now Traverse, Garland, and Link Turns, would I benefit from taking a lesson?


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lessons*

Absolutely.

On this pilgrimmage to Colorado, I will set up a private lesson. I ride lift-assist backcountry for the most part, with occasional snowshoe expeditions. I've taught. 

I think everyone can benefit but I'll post results of my lesson(s) in March when I return.

Skiers take lessons their entire lives. They also improve, even though they may physically decline. That's a lesson in and of itself. I've never skied but I'm not too proud to observe.

I hope to work on better tree riding and better/deeper carving. Hopefully it will pay off. The PSIA/AASI guys I've seen work are good...really good. I want to get better so I can go further/deeper. 

Practicing poor technique just makes you better at poor technique. Business has taught me that.


----------

